# Stationary "Poor Man's" Vortex Tunnel



## DooBeeDooBeeDoo (Mar 16, 2008)

Okie-dokie, folks. I've finally come through as promised and made progress on this thing. I apologize to you all for my silence... I had a brother-in-law pass very suddenly and have spent a lot of time out-of-town with the sister(s). Enough said.


Phase One - Self-Enclosed Light Source
While the following instructions are within code for the common homeowner, DO NOT work with electricity without understanding basic electrical safety!
Today I started with building a flourescent tube assembly that will fit within the rotating "gobo" tube to be built around it later. It was important to my design to create a light source that was long & tubular but not restrictive to building things around it, therefore I had to cannibalize a 4-ft. flourescent tube fixture and totally enclose one end while freeing-up the other. In escence, a lightsaber prop (NOT to be swung around as such!!!)

I went this direction to stay true to the home haunter's budget and skill. I looked into designing a bushing-driven assembly like you find in barber poles and dance lights, but that would have been both cost- and skill-prohibitive for the "target audience."

Eventually I'll have to build a duplicate, as my theory is based on a rotating gobo on each side of the walkway, but I'll expound on that later.

Let's begin with the parts. Seen below (pics 1 & 2) are the guts & ballast from inside a standard household 4-ft. flourescent lamp (Lowe's, $16... I saved the housing for later if needed), a 34w tube (elec. supply house, $1.50) and a protective tube shield with end enclosures (supply house, $1.50). Also on hand were some extra lengths of 14-guage ("AWG") wire and a dozen 16-to-14awg "end-to-end" bus wire connectors (together about $4). Tools at this point include a drill and 5/16" bit, wire cutters & crimpers, and electrical tape. All told $23 so far, besides tools. Not bad.

I drilled a hole 2 inches from each end of the shield tube (pic 3), then ran my spare pair of wire from that hole down the rest of the tube and out the other hole. I then inserted the lamp tube down through this, and pulled the wire taut so it followed down one edge (sandwiched between the lamp tube and the shield tube with a few inches of wire poking out of each hole). I then (pic 4) stripped the ends of the wire and crimped bus connectors onto their ends. NOTE: many of you may doubt the safety of this, but I have it from 2 Master Electricians that, while uncommon, is perfectly safe with no heat issues unless the wire itself is damaged. By the way, please use only 14 awg or larger as extension wires... DON'T use smaller wires as they WILL heat up.

I cut the "holder ears" off of the ends of the blue & red pairs of the ballast. I popped the end-cap onto one end and then, using some leftover red wire, I sripped & crimped them as jumpers (5 & 6) from the hole extension wires to the ends of the lamp itself. Yes, you can crimp blue 16/14 awg bus connectors right to the ends of the lamp, but be very careful not to squeeze too hard or pull the pins off!

After taping-off that end, I crimped the long red leads from the ballast to the other ends of my extender wires (the other ends sticking out of the other holes). I stuck the other end-cap on and crimped the remaining blue leads to that lamp-end (pic 7) and taped it securely together. All that was left was to sacrifice an extension cord end and wire-nut it to the black & *********** hookups.

(8 & 9) As you can see, this gives us a very cheap light source with one end completely free and the terminal end very workable.
Time involved so far = 1 man-hour

I'll be updating you on the rotating gobo ASAP, as well as on the overall design of these units together with the walkway and hall.


----------



## DooBeeDooBeeDoo (Mar 16, 2008)

Pictures 6 thru 9 from above...

P.S. - The pool table is for display only... DO NOT build or assemble things on your pool table!
P.P.S. - The blue and red sets of a standard ballast are interchangable... do not worry over "+" or "-" ends when it comes to reconnecting to the tube prongs.

Here's the breakdown again real quick:
4-ft. Flourescent light fixture - Lowe's = $16
4-ft. 34w flour. lamp - supply house = $1.50
4-ft. shield tube & ends - supply hs. = $1.50
Extra 14awg wire & 16/14awg bus connectors - Lowes/H.D./Hardware = $4
Total $23 plus tools / 1+ hour labor.


----------



## dionicia (Nov 5, 2006)

Don't forget to be careful with the florescent light bulb as there is mercury in the tube.


----------



## DooBeeDooBeeDoo (Mar 16, 2008)

dionicia said:


> Don't forget to be careful with the florescent light bulb as there is mercury in the tube.


YES! Even with the plastic shield tube, don't go swingin' this thing around willy-nilly. They're filled with mercury gas which, if inhaled in quantity, can be poisonous, not to mention the near-microscopic glass shards that ain't all that comfy either.

Use care as you would changing or disposing of any flourescent light.


----------



## RookieSpooker (Aug 11, 2007)

Still looking forward to see how your going to rotate the gobo tubes.


----------



## DooBeeDooBeeDoo (Mar 16, 2008)

I just had a revelation today about that. The next update will entail the joys of carpet tube and (get this) closet door rollers!

More in a bit...


----------



## thedudedrummer (Jun 21, 2007)

This effect can also be done with lengths of rope light the length of the tunnel, sequenced to looked like they are going around you.


----------



## DooBeeDooBeeDoo (Mar 16, 2008)

thedudedrummer said:


> This effect can also be done with lengths of rope light the length of the tunnel, sequenced to looked like they are going around you.


Some vertigo, maybe, but it's easily overcome after the brain recognizes the predictable circular or spiral patern. An overwhelming effect could be done by coiling the ropelight tightly together, but if you can afford that much rope you had might as well buy a tunnel. Trust me, I considered this option early on, but wrote it off quickly. One could use sequenced Xmas lights just as well.

I am drilling the gobo tubes with random dots. Hard for the eyes to find a pattern. Think of the gobos as miniature versions of the tunnel itself, but instead the dots are _projected_ on the walls instead of dots on a _moving_ wall.

Think cheap and unique. I'm trying to be as cheesy as possible without _appearing_ cheesy. Come to think of it, I am challenging myself to keep this under $200 and 20 man-hours.


----------



## Garage-of-Evil (Feb 24, 2008)

DBDBD
Please keep moving on this project. It's a VERY cool idea and I'd love to someone pull this off. Seems you're well on your way! Keep building!!!


----------



## DooBeeDooBeeDoo (Mar 16, 2008)

Garage-of-Evil said:


> DBDBD
> Please keep moving on this project. It's a VERY cool idea and I'd love to someone pull this off. Seems you're well on your way! Keep building!!!


You got it, bud! I'm waiting on a very important part... a cardboard carpet tube (Monday or Tuesday... a friend is having carpet installed then) to make the gobo. I've already devised a dirt-cheap suspension system and drive, so I'll keep you posted.

Thank you in return, Garage, for your GREAT information and craftsmanship.


----------



## DooBeeDooBeeDoo (Mar 16, 2008)

Okay, so I picked up some sliding closet door rollers which will serve as the rider-bearings for the gobo. 2 pairs @ $3 a piece at Home Depot = $29 so far.

I'm _*still*_ waiting for the carpet tube (I'll go grab it myself by Friday if my bud's contractors don't come through with leftovers). All that will remain after that step is the framework, drive motor and belt. I'm thinkin' the vacuum shop (belt) and good ol' Radio Shack (motor).

For accounting's sake, let's tack on another hour for my efforts in lining these parts up. To date, that puts me at $29 and 2 man-hours. Well under my goal (considering also that I have to build a duplicate rotator for the other side of the walkway). With some luck, this whole rig might just land under $150.

I'll post some pics of the sketches/concepts soon if I find time. I'm a subcontract carpenter with weird hours, so be patient...


----------



## Garage-of-Evil (Feb 24, 2008)

*updates?*

I don't mean to be pest, but I know from experience that a complicated prop only gets done if you keep doing. 

Keep doing until you can't do no more.


----------



## RookieSpooker (Aug 11, 2007)

YEAH! What he said.


----------



## Skullie (Apr 22, 2008)

RookieSpooker,

What else do you have to do to the pirate. He looks finished to me!

I am feeling so good about myself after hearing I am not the only person who has unfinished projects. I thought it was me. Some I have worked on a little every year for the past three years. Thanks for sharing. The pictures are great. I got some new ideas.
Skullie


----------



## DooBeeDooBeeDoo (Mar 16, 2008)

Garage-of-Evil said:


> I don't mean to be pest, but I know from experience that a complicated prop only gets done if you keep doing.
> 
> Keep doing until you can't do no more.


Alright, alright already! Sheeesh... some of us have jobs and girlfriends, ya' know   

So I finally got a hold of the carpet tube. I'll be assembling the end roller guides to hold the tube this weekend. Hold tight, guys... I ain't forgettin nuthin.


----------



## dionicia (Nov 5, 2006)

Any updates????


----------



## FrightKnight (May 9, 2008)

I know how you feel...time gets eaten up quickly and before you know it, it is Halloween.

Do you have any pics of the progress so far??


----------



## Garage-of-Evil (Feb 24, 2008)

*Homeless talking skeleton*

Well, he's pretty much all stained,and sporting that "wet in the catacombs" look that's all the rage under Paris these days. Last update for a week or so, as its time to build him a home. 

YouTube - Homeless talking skeleton


----------



## travellingfeetz (Aug 20, 2008)

*Vortex Tunnel Spoiler*

Take two Chauvet Roto-Spheres (DJ lighting)

Mount them on their sides so the lights make a spinning tunnel around you.

Enjoy.


Cost
$170 plus shipping from cheapdjgear.us

Sorry to spoil all the homemade fun. After building an actual tunnel and bridge, it dawned on me that I just wasted a bunch of money trying to spin the world around me. I should have been spinning the lights!

My homemade tunnel project can be found by searching "Travellingfeetz Vortex tunnel" I should have video of the light show on my site in a few weeks.


----------



## ylbissop (Sep 6, 2007)

travellingfeetz said:


> Take two Chauvet Roto-Spheres (DJ lighting)


hey travellingfeetz, since you've done both how does the upside down effect stack up. any videos of victims ? also don't people walking thru block the lights?


----------



## travellingfeetz (Aug 20, 2008)

*Vortex Tunnel Spoiler*

Unfortunately, I don't have any video just yet as I did this effect for free by having someone ELSE buy the lights as he has other uses for them outside of haunt season. My prototype went a lot like this full post did. I started out with a mirror ball and progressed into a modified worklight with plastic jug and then planned out the fluorescent tubes but ran into intensity issues so went back to the internet for component solutions. I was researching another project with gobos and ran across the Chauvet Roto-Sphere. Eureka! As soon as my buddy gets a spare moment, we're going to do a full-sized demo in an outdoor tent with the lights hung sideways from above. My plan is to have a narrow board directly underneath to provide a visual "shadow bridge" to walk down. Depending on how that looks I may either keep the "bridge" or just hang the lights from overhead. I believe a hazy fog will complete the effect nicely.

Hope this helps illustrate. If anyone takes this effect further, please let me know.


----------



## ylbissop (Sep 6, 2007)

travellingfeetz said:


> Unfortunately, I don't have any video just yet as I did this effect for free by having someone ELSE buy the lights as he has other uses for them outside of haunt season. My prototype went a lot like this full post did. I started out with a mirror ball and progressed into a modified worklight with plastic jug and then planned out the fluorescent tubes but ran into intensity issues so went back to the internet for component solutions. I was researching another project with gobos and ran across the Chauvet Roto-Sphere. Eureka! As soon as my buddy gets a spare moment, we're going to do a full-sized demo in an outdoor tent with the lights hung sideways from above. My plan is to have a narrow board directly underneath to provide a visual "shadow bridge" to walk down. Depending on how that looks I may either keep the "bridge" or just hang the lights from overhead. I believe a hazy fog will complete the effect nicely.
> 
> Hope this helps illustrate. If anyone takes this effect further, please let me know.


afraid the fog and shadows will cancel out the illusion but noone will know till you Chamorros give it a try!


----------



## travellingfeetz (Aug 20, 2008)

*Vortex Tunnel Spoiler*

Shadow and fog are funny things... If this was being envisioned and engineered by a non-haole, I might dismiss the idea as well, but you've got someone that actually does the work and then posts. All the actual Vortex Tunnels use a stationary bridge and most don't use expensive expanded metal decking so you've already got a non-moving bridge disrupting the effect. I can personally attest to the effectiveness of the tunnel with a stationary bridge. In all circumstances, though, I never-the-less wished the effect was longer than the typical 20 or 30 feet. That gets more difficult with a bridge involved. Lights are cheap and they only limit your length to the size of the room you're projecting them in.

As far as the light haze goes, having faint spokes of light spinning all around you instead of just dots on the wall is a more immersive effect, not too unlike scuba diving through a cave with light shafts or walking through a forest canopy in the early morning with sunlight beams fighting to get past the leaves. But, I guess if you've never seen it before and I haven't posted a video....you'll just have to trust a guy who tried to do things the expensive way and found that cheaper is better.  As soon as I get a video, I'll post my version 2 of the vortex tunnel effect so we all can enjoy. Thanks for the questions and comments!


----------



## ylbissop (Sep 6, 2007)

travellingfeetz said:


> Thanks for the questions and comments!


thanks for shelling out the $ for both versions.


----------



## clem222 (Oct 23, 2007)

So are you saying that you only would need the lights and a room instead of having the bridge? Very anxious to see video. 

Thanks


----------



## kungfubonanza (Jul 17, 2007)

I'm likewise very interested in seeing a video, as I've wanted to do a tunnel for a while but found it too time-consuming and cost-prohibitive.

Thanks for your input.


----------



## travellingfeetz (Aug 20, 2008)

> clem222 said:
> 
> So are you saying that you only would need the lights and a room instead of having the bridge? Very anxious to see video.


Pretty much that's exactly what I'm saying. Though, lights and a room will only get you the basic effect. It may be that there's a lot more to the effect than just eye candy, at least that's what I believe. My motto has always been to take a great effect and go overboard. I know that a mirror ball (aka Roto-Sphere) turned on its side will give you a great vertigo effect. All the additional things that enhance the feeling of vertigo are what will make Your version of this effect special. I've mentioned a haze will create the look of being inside a spoked wheel and increase the intensity of the effect. I'd like to hear what else this forum can come up with to bring this effect to the next level. 

What other things could be added to pile on top of this vertigo-inducing effect? What opportunities does a room like this offer to inject a little bit of scare? My goal with this effect was to hopefully throw the victims 'off-balance and out of sorts'. What are Your suggestions? ..and of course, we'd all like to keep it cheap. )

Video coming soon, hopefully in under 2 weeks.


----------



## travellingfeetz (Aug 20, 2008)

Just an update to those following the vortex via lights that I had previously posted about. The supplier I mentioned pulled a fast one on us. They showed Roto-spheres in stock and let us believe they'd be in any day and then just let us know that our order was backordered till November! So, I cannot recommend them anymore as this is completely unacceptable for an order placed way back in early August. We reordered via Amazon and are hoping to have them in before the witching hour...cross your fingers and I apologize for the delay in the video.


----------



## 96blkgsr (Sep 10, 2008)

travellingfeetz said:


> Just an update to those following the vortex via lights that I had previously posted about.


Hi I've been following this thread and really liked your idea, so I picked up a Chauvet roto-sphere. I only got one b/c I don't plan on making our tunnel too long, but I noticed the roto-sphere seems to move a little slow. Do you know of any way to maybe speed it up just a bit.


----------



## travellingfeetz (Aug 20, 2008)

96blkgsr said:


> I noticed the roto-sphere seems to move a little slow. Do you know of any way to maybe speed it up just a bit.



You have found the only minor annoyance with this cheap version of the Vortex Tunnel. The best advice I can tell you is to DIY a speed control. If you're comfortable with electronics and circuit boards...you could hack the speed control and maybe solder in one of your own or figure out how to mod theirs. Clearly this will void any warranty, but you're not on this forum if you value someone else's pre-made prop IMO. Low side, you could take it to an electrician that can suggest workarounds for you. If you wanted to go big and completely personalized, you can carefully disassemble the whole mechanism and make one that works exactly the way you want it to for your situation. This could involve some papier mache to custom make an alien head or clown prop or whatever you imagine. Have fun with it. I look forward to hearing about/seeing what you've come up with. Keep us all involved!


----------



## JustWhisper (Nov 16, 2008)

...been 5 months...any videos yet?


----------



## travellingfeetz (Aug 20, 2008)

*Hate to say, but no updates*

Since I last posted, I've renovated the house I was living in, set it up as a rental and then moved from Guam to Hawaii where I have yet to find a permanent place to live. I haven't had any chance to work on the poor man's tunnel. This is the worst post I could ever make and I apologize. 

To update the progress from the past post, the person I was working with had re-ordered lights thru Amazon only to have them end up refunding his money due to not being able (willing) to ship to Guam (which involves a customs form). He gave up on the project just before the end of the year because it was just too hard to proceed without the additional lights.

Once I get settled on Hawaii, I fully intend on picking up where I left off and posting progress. I apologize to all those following this thread. I DO hope that the original author is able to post some progress on his DIY version as an alternate to using the Roto-Sphere lights. I guess we'll all see. Absolute best case scenario would be an LED version as there wouldn't be any heat build-up or duty cycle limitations.


----------



## Cheshire Cat (Dec 23, 2009)

*Any progress yet?*

This was a big one for me as well. I'm working on a lot of Haunt ideas.

Chesh


----------



## HalloweenDan (Sep 6, 2007)

Cant wait to see the final product


----------



## Mz Skull (Nov 18, 2005)

Me too!! I've been wanting to make one for a few years but the cost was tooo much!!


----------



## Jeffhawk (Nov 16, 2009)

sorry to just jump in on this,I read a little on this though,..you were looking for a motor with a variable speed control? ive got one out of a tread mill. it has tons of torque,and a wide range of rpm.I also have another that is used for power equipment such as routers or other big power equipment.it can be wired into a washing machine or dryer motor to control the speed.


----------



## Gym Whourlfeld (Jan 22, 2003)

*Verticle?*

Vortex? Inside of my 40 foot high pointy tower, people would be looking straight up into it.
I bought some parts but it would be quite the project if I ever did it and then people would probably get dizzy and fall down making a pile of humanity.
Maybe not the best idea?
The bats living there in the summer might not like either.
Oh well?


----------



## Jeffhawk (Nov 16, 2009)

I hope this idea didnt die out, I would love to hear more about it


----------

